# Guns and Dogs- a theory



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

It's always fun to argue over the best breed of dog for this or that. I think our choices say something about our personality. I've got a theory that I can predict the type of shotgun you use (or at least lust for) by the type of dog you have. For example:

Labrador: You are probably a pump gun man. You appreciate efficiency and performance. You might also favor an autoloader for lower recoil.

Chesapeake: You're likely the proud owner of a 3 ½ mag. Probably a Black Eagle. You want the job done and you're not screwing around.

Pointer: You favor a fast handling auto like a Remington 1100 or Benelli Montefeltro. You want the efficiency of a repeater on the covey rise.

Setter: SxS double, straight stocked, classic. (if you can afford it) You care more about "how" you hunt than "how many" you bag.

Springer: O/U double. You use the same gun for almost all your hunting and you shoot the same style at least at targets.

So how'd I do? Any exceptions or additions?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Got me pegged, Lab owner shooting a trusty Winchester 12ga 1300 with synthetic stock  Considering a Lanber O/U though, ever more simplicity.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

well most serious waterfowlers still have labradors.. and 3.5" autos :beer:


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

ok got me Berreta 682 main carry, but I do a Merkel sxs when doing traditional english hunts


----------



## G.Setter (Apr 2, 2008)

You came pretty close, I am a Setter man with a O/U--however is does have a straight stock--


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

right on...

lab with a pump, but also an auto loader for just that, lessened recoil... amazing

efficient?? couldn't discribe me any better haha


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

pointers and setter should of been in the same section.


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

Bobm said:


> pointers and setter should of been in the same section.


I don't think so. The pointer man is more about efficiency while the setter man values style most. The guy who runs both breeds falls into the setter type.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

OK you got me...Drahthaar and Montefeltro.  Wes


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Got me ----a lab man, I own a pump, But in addition you should add 3 1/2 inch to the mix then it's perfect.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Pretty darn close.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Chessie and I *used* to have a 3 1/2" Goldhunter til the thing turned out to be a giant piece! So now I'm back to the ever trusty, slightly rusty 3" pump.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Hunting with a tie on?? i think thats a hoot. Personaly i would not get caught dead all duded up like that LOL. To each his own and i mean no disrespect.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

2 English Setters and Chesi Pointer cross. Guns?? Pump BPS, Frachi O/U, and SBEII


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

I OWN AND HUNT WITH 4 FIELD BRED SPRINGER SPANIELS BENELLI SUPER BLACK EAGLE ALL THE WAY


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

Pretty close, GWP and a 21" barreled Montefeltro.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

pegged me!! choc. lab and the ever trustworthy 870 super mag!!


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Chocolate pointing lab and an ithaca model 37


----------



## G.Setter (Apr 2, 2008)

gonedoggin said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > pointers and setter should of been in the same section.


I don't think so. The pointer man is more about efficiency while the setter man values style most. The guy who runs both breeds falls into the setter type.[/quote

I think both Setter and pointer folks probibily value both (style and efficiency) based on the type of dog they have leaned towards and how they have seen that dog breed react under hunting conditions.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmmm.... I have Springers and Chessies and hunt with an old Western Field 20 gauge double barrel side by side that my cousin gave me a long time ago.... Probably cost $50 brand new, but it feels right when I shoot it and I only miss 50% of the time instead of 80% when I shoot my old Wincester Model 97 12 gauge pump. :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm a chessy guy and shooting a 20ga SxS.


----------



## Gordon Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

I have 3 Setters and 2 SXS's and 2 O/U's, 2 with straight or english stocks


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Close....I have 2 springers and shoot a side by side, double triggers.

And I never shoot at targets with my shotgun


----------

